#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Умирание

## Кумо

Что происходит с обычным человеком  во время и после его смерти?
Тибетское Бардо Тхёдол читал - весьма фэнтезийно и красочно) Интересно было бы послушать тхеравадинов по поводу.

С традицией знаком очень плохо, не ругайтесь)

----------


## Yeshe

и что, вы ожидаете реального опыта умирания? 

или других фантазий на тему?

Что кроме фантазий / книг (которые тоже не есть достоверный источник информации, а только пересказ чьих-то мнений) вы можете встретить?

Дождитесь смерти - и все узнаете.  :Wink:

----------


## Кумо

> и что, вы ожидаете реального опыта умирания? 
> 
> или других фантазий на тему?
> 
> Что кроме фантазий / книг (которые тоже не есть достоверный источник информации, а только пересказ чьих-то мнений) вы можете встретить?
> 
> Дождитесь смерти - и все узнаете.


Мне интересно, что по этому поводу говорит Традиция. 

Дождусь, куда я денусь :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

После момента смерти сразу же момент нового рождения (зачатия), без промежуточного бытия.

----------


## Поляков

> После момента смерти сразу же момент нового рождения (зачатия), без промежуточного бытия.


А гандхарвы?

----------


## Huandi

> А гандхарвы?


Не признаются в таком смысле, как в других школах.

----------


## Александр С

А самому процессу умирания (на стадии агонии) како-то особое значение придается?

----------


## Юрий К.

> После момента смерти сразу же момент нового рождения (зачатия), без промежуточного бытия.


Причем в того (ту), кто первый (ая) занинается после момента смерти.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А гандхарвы?


Гандхабба - это тот, кто готов родиться. Существо находящееся при смерти, в процессе умирания.

----------


## Топпер

> А самому процессу умирания (на стадии агонии) како-то особое значение придается?


Придаётся в том смысле, что человек должен умирать спокойно, без сильных эмоций и привязанностей, памятуя о Трёх Драгоценностях.

----------


## Поляков

> Гандхабба - это тот, кто готов родиться. Существо находящееся при смерти, в процессе умирания.


Любопытно, а почему не признается существование промежуточного состояния? Как это обосновывается?

----------


## Топпер

А это не нужно обосновывать. Обосновывают новые идеи. Антарабхава, если мне не изменяет память, впервые появилась у вайбхашиков. Им и доказывать её наличие  :Smilie: 

А вообще, в патиччасамуппаде нет такого звена, которое отвечало бы за антарабхаву

----------


## Rama

А как в тайской и бирманской мифологии рассматривается "происхождение" духов мертвых людей и животных? Если перерождение сразу после смерти, то они не могут появиться. 
Тем не менее буддистские монахи в Таиланде и т.п. занимаются "экцорзизмом" и умилостивление духов. Как согласовываются воззрения?

----------


## sergey

> "происхождение" духов мертвых людей и животных


Есть разные классы живых существ - петы (преты на санскр.), яккхи и т.д. Петы вот например - неудовлетворенные духи.

----------


## Топпер

Кроме того, тайская народная мифология имеет в себе сильные черты добуддийского анимизма. Это накладывает определённую специфику.

----------


## Rama

> Кроме того, тайская народная мифология имеет в себе сильные черты добуддийского анимизма. Это накладывает определённую специфику.


Я понимаю. Но ведь она должна быть увязана с буддийским учением? Иначе как ее могут отправлять монахи? Ведь это вековая практика.

Что касается духов, я не имею в виду претов (с ними по перерождению есть ясность). А именно призраки. Т.е. "неупокоенные духи". Рассматриваются ли они как не ушедшие в перерождение существа или как "остатки", "оболочки", вроде останков физического тела?

----------


## Топпер

Там остаюстя остатки в виде сознания. 
Я не уверен, что эти представления хорошо увязываются с буддийскими доктринами.  Этот вопрос меня давно интересует, но пока я не получил вразумительного ответа.

----------


## До

> Гандхабба - это тот, кто готов родиться. Существо находящееся при смерти, в процессе умирания.


Все слышали, что антарабхавы в Тхераваде нет:



> А это не нужно обосновывать. Обосновывают новые идеи. Антарабхава, если мне не изменяет память, впервые появилась у вайбхашиков. Им и доказывать её наличие  А вообще, в патиччасамуппаде нет такого звена, которое отвечало бы за антарабхаву


Однако, читаем Tirokudda Kanda и находим там инструкции почитать и делать пожертвования умершим:

Outside the walls they stand,
	& at crossroads.
At door posts they stand,
	returning to their old homes.
But when a meal with plentiful food & drink is served,
	no one remembers them:
Such is the kamma of living beings.

_Они стоят за стенами, на перекрестках. Возле дверных столбов, возвращаясь в свои старые дома. Но когда накрывается на стол изобилие еды и питья, никто их не помнит - такова камма живых существ._

Thus those who feel sympathy for their dead relatives
give timely donations of proper food & drink
	— exquisite, clean — 
[thinking:] "May this be for our relatives.
		May our relatives be happy!"

_Поэтому те кто чувствует симпатию к своим умершим родственникам делайте регулярные/своевременные подношения подходящей еды и питья --изысканной, чистой -- "Пусть будет это для наших родственников. Пусть наши родственники будут счастливы"._

And those who have gathered there,
	the assembled shades of the relatives,
with appreciation give their blessing
for the plentiful food & drink:
	"May our relatives live long
	because of whom we have gained [this gift].
	We have been honored,
	and the donors are not without reward!"

_А те кто там собрались, собравшиеся духи родственников, с признательностью давайте свои благославения за изобилие еды и питья: "Пусть наши родственники живут долго из-за них мы получили [этот подарок]. Нас почтили, а жертвователи не остались без вознаграждения!"._

For there [in their realm] there's
	no farming,
	no herding of cattle,
	no commerce,
	no trading with money.
They live on what is given here,
	hungry shades
	whose time here is done.

_Там [в ихнем реальме] нет ни фермерства, ни пастушества скота, ни коммерции, ни труда за деньги. Они живут на то, что даётся здесь, голодные духи чье время здесь ушло._

As water raining on a hill
flows down to the valley,
	even so does what is given here
	benefit the dead.
As rivers full of water
fill the ocean full,
	even so does what is given here
	benefit the dead.

_Как вода выпадая дождём на холм стекает вниз в долину, так и то, что дано здесть приносит пользу умершим. Как полные воды реки наполняют океан, так и данное здесь приносит пользу умершим._

"He gave to me, she acted on my behalf,
	they were my relatives, companions, friends":
Offerings should be given for the dead
when one reflects thus
on things done in the past.
For no weeping,
	no sorrowing
	no other lamentation
		benefits the dead
		whose relatives persist in that way.
But when this offering is given, well-placed in the Sangha,
it works for their long-term benefit
and they profit immediately.

_"Он дал мне, он действовал в мою пользу, они были моими родственниками, товарищами, друзьями": необходимо давать подношения умершим с такой мыслью о совершенном в прошлом. Ни плач, ни скорбь, ни прочие стенания не приносит пользу умершим чьи родственники в этом настойчивы. Но данное подношение, хорошо положенное в Сангхе, оно работает на их долговременную пользу и они получают выгоду немедленно._

In this way 	the proper duty to relatives has been shown,
		great honor has been done to the dead,
		and monks have been given strength:

	The merit you've acquired
		isn't small.

_Таким должным образом выполняется долг перед родственниками, великая честь оказана умершим, а монахи получили силу - обретённая тобой заслуга немала._





> После момента смерти сразу же момент нового рождения (зачатия), без промежуточного бытия.


Читаем Karaniya Metta Sutta:

Think: Happy, at rest,
may all beings be happy at heart.
Whatever beings there may be,
	weak or strong, without exception,
	long, large,
	middling, short,
	subtle, blatant,
	seen & unseen,
	near & far,
	born & *seeking birth*:
May all beings be happy at heart.

_Думай: Счастливы, в покое, да будут все существа счастливы в сердце. Какие бы нибыли существа, слабые или сильные, без исключения, длинные, большие, средние, короткие, тонкие, грубые, видимые и невидимые, близкие и далёкие, рождённые и ищущие рождения - пусть все существа будут счастливы в сердце._

"Ищущие рождения" _противопоставляемые_ "рождённым", это кто такие?

----------


## Топпер

> Все слышали, что антарабхавы в Тхераваде нет:
> 
> Однако, читаем Tirokudda Kanda и находим там инструкции почитать и делать пожертвования умершим:


Речь идёт о петах.  Это не мёртвые в христианском понимании.



> "Ищущие рождения" _противопоставляемые_ "рождённым", это кто такие?


Те, кто при смерти. Кто уже ищёт новое рождение. Например те, у кого проявляется камма нимита. Их уже трудно считать живыми.

----------


## До

> Речь идёт о петах.  Это не мёртвые в христианском понимании.


А что у них за понимание о мертвых несовместимое с этой суттой? Скорее это не мертвые как раз в буддийском понимании (так как это просто вид рождения), но в христианском-бытовом как раз просто мёртвые, и в этой сутте к ним отношение как к "умершим".




> Те, кто при смерти. Кто уже ищёт новое рождение. Например те, у кого проявляется камма нимита. Их уже трудно считать живыми.


Т.е. кто при смерти он не рождённый, понятно.

----------


## Топпер

Здесь  недавно уже обсуждали подобную тему. Речь, как раз о петах. Они рождены в виде неких "духов". Для на уже всё-равно, что мёртвые. Но заслуги им передать возможно. Вот моё сообщение из той темы

----------


## Fritz

> После момента смерти сразу же момент нового рождения (зачатия), без промежуточного бытия.


В "промежуточном бытии" тоже рождаются и тоже умирают. До 7 раз.  Собственно, это технический термин, касается только техник достижения того же архатства в период этого самого "промежуточного бытия". Его ещё поймать надо, большинство обычных существ сразу же несёт в определённый удел, без "промежуточных бытий", особенно это касается "низших" уделов.

----------


## Топпер

> В "промежуточном бытии" тоже рождаются и тоже умирают. До 7 раз.


Из чего состоит тело в это время?



> Собственно, это технический термин, касается только техник достижения того же архатства в период этого самого "промежуточного бытия".


Где сказано о том, что возможно достижение архатства в промежуточном состоянии?

----------


## Fritz

В Ваджраяне, в тантрах да пховах. Зачем спрашиваете, это ж всё неправильно и этого всего  не бывает? А то что я Вам сейчас скажу что Вы уже в промежуточном состоянии, то не поверите ведь всё равно.
Тело в это время состоит из дхарм и скандх. Субъективно. А объективно не знаю из чего, т.к. не реалист\материалист.

----------


## Топпер

> В Ваджраяне, в тантрах да пховах. Зачем спрашиваете, это ж всё неправильно и этого всего  не бывает?


Если в тантрах и пховах - пожалуйста в соответствующем разделе.



> А то что я Вам сейчас скажу что Вы уже в промежуточном состоянии, то не поверите ведь всё равно.
> Тело в это время состоит из дхарм и скандх. Субъективно. А объективно не знаю из чего, т.к. не реалист\материалист.


Не поверю.  Ибо в промежуточном состоянии, по определению, не может быть ккхандх. Если есть ккхандхи, то это просто следующее рождение. А если ккхандх нет, то это не укладывается в патиччасамуппаду.

----------


## Fritz

Ну я и сказал, что это "промежуточное бытие" следует рассматривать как рождение. Скандхи там есть. Скандхи всегда есть. Нет только ряда дхарм формирующих представления о мат. теле. Вплоть до того, что существо бардо не оставляет тени или следов на песке. Всё субъективно, разумеется.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда это рождение в арупа-локе

----------


## Huandi

> Где сказано о том, что возможно достижение архатства в промежуточном состоянии?


Анагамины одного из видов как раз так и достигают архатства.

----------


## Топпер

> Анагамины одного из видов как раз так и достигают архатства.


Не из промежуточного. 
Анагамины рождаются в рупа-локе и в том рождении достигают состояния Архата. О промежуточном речь не идёт.

----------


## Huandi

> Не из промежуточного. 
> Анагамины рождаются в рупа-локе и в том рождении достигают состояния Архата. О промежуточном речь не идёт.


То есть, вместо того, чтобы "больше не рождаться", рождаются еще один раз. Как сакридагамины?

----------


## Fritz

Интересно, существуют ли "чистые" локи, т.е. только лишь рупа, арупа, кама локи без "примеси" элементов всей остальной сансары? Если да, то откуда в потоке бытия существа появляются элементы иных лок?




> Тогда это рождение в арупа-локе


Сложно согласиться. Скорее, это рупа лока. Я имел в виду отсутствие лишь некоторых элементов представления о грубом мат. теле, а не всех.

----------


## Huandi

> То есть, вместо того, чтобы "больше не рождаться", рождаются еще один раз. Как сакридагамины?


Для информации: одна из традиционных трактовок, что возврат в "не возвращающемся" и "возвращающемся один раз" это возврат в наш мир (людей). Но это только одна, и довольна странная трактовка.

----------


## Топпер

Сакадагами рождаются в нашем вире, а анагами в рупа-локе. Они более не рождающиеся в человеческом облике.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, существуют ли "чистые" локи, т.е. только лишь рупа, арупа, кама локи без "примеси" элементов всей остальной сансары? Если да, то откуда в потоке бытия существа появляются элементы иных лок?


Это слоожный вопрос. Но при падении из горних рождений, количество более грубых дхамм возрастает.



> Сложно согласиться. Скорее, это рупа лока. Я имел в виду отсутствие лишь некоторых элементов представления о грубом мат. теле, а не всех.


Если не всех, то возможно.

----------


## Fritz

Это очень важный вопрос, по нему следует иметь чёткую позицию, не только с целью прояснения ситуации с "промежуточными существованиями" бардо (что не важно прояснять практикам Сутры), но с целью понимания принципов перемещения существа по сансаре. В этой связи следующие вопросы - каков механизм появления более грубых\тонких дхамм, откуда они берутся и что их вызывает? Что говорит Канон?

----------


## Топпер

> Это очень важный вопрос, по нему следует иметь чёткую позицию, не только с целью прояснения ситуации с "промежуточными существованиями" бардо (что не важно прояснять практикам Сутры), но с целью понимания принципов перемещения существа по сансаре. В этой связи следующие вопросы - каков механизм появления более грубых\тонких дхамм, откуда они берутся и что их вызывает? Что говорит Канон?


Насколько я понимаю, Канон на эту тему ничего не говорит.  И Будда тоже не говорил. 
Будда отмечал зависимости возникновения и исчёзновения.



> имасмим сати идам хоти
> имассуппада идам уппадджати
> имасмим асати идам на хоти
> имасса ниродха идам нирудджхати
> Когда есть это, есть и то
> И когда возникает это, возникает то
> Когда нет этого, нет и того
> И когда прекращается это, прекращается и то


Это то, что нужно для Освобождения. А откуда беруться дхаммы - это уже умозрительный вопрос.

----------


## Fritz

Понятно. Значит, согласно вашему пониманию Канона, нирвана невозможна. И какой же он умозрительный - изменения лок, вплоть до нирваны, это основной вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно. Значит, согласно вашему пониманию Канона, нирвана невозможна.


Внесу поправку: согласно нашему пониманию - возможна.
Это согласно вашего понимания нашего канона - невозможна.  :Smilie: 



> И какой же он умозрительный - изменения лок, вплоть до нирваны, это основной вопрос.


Изменение - может быть не умозрительный. А вот обсуждение *окуда беруться* или *что из себя представляют в действительности дхаммы* - умозрительный.

----------


## Fritz

Этого всего я не говорил. Моё понимание Канона нормальное - с нормальной настоящей нирваной, даже без остатка )) Проблема отсутствия в ПК элементарного комментария - это проблема не ПК, а его составителей.
И вы же сами пишете - лока меняется, состав дхарм меняется. Почему меняется - конкретный вопрос, откуда берутся - тоже. Про действительность я не говорил. Если нет возможности ответить, то не нужно объявлять вопрос "умозрительным", в этом нет ничего страшного. Через пару кальп узрите неумозрительно и ответите.

----------


## Топпер

> Проблема отсутствия в ПК элементарного комментария - это проблема не ПК, а его составителей.....
> Если нет возможности ответить, то не нужно объявлять вопрос "умозрительным", в этом нет ничего страшного. Через пару кальп узрите неумозрительно и ответите


Большая просьба, оставьте этот менторский тон, в отношении составителей Канона.
Если вы считаете себя умнее их, вам нет смысла сюда заходить. 



> И вы же сами пишете - лока меняется, состав дхарм меняется. Почему меняется - конкретный вопрос, откуда берутся - тоже. Про действительность я не говорил. .


Хорошо, и окуда, по вашему, берутся дхаммы?

----------


## Топпер

Вечер добрый.



> Фигурально, из космической "вагины" (то бишь пространства дхарм - дхарма-дхату).


Проблема в том, что это объяснение ничем не лучше нежели объяснение рождения дхамм волею бога.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вечер добрый.
> 
> Проблема в том, что это объяснение ничем не лучше нежели объяснение рождения дхамм волею бога.


Привет! 

Верно. Не лучше и не хуже. Это был прикол.  :Smilie: 

На любое "откуда", "почему", "зачем" можно получить десятки и сотни ответов, но по большому счету это не решает проблему. Допустим, я прочитал в книжке: "все дхаммы зарождаются в уме, пребывают в уме и там же исчезают". А что такое этот ум? Где он находится? В теле, в пространстве? Допустим, кто-то скажет, в пустоте. А что такое эта пустота? Где она находится? Нигде? А может быть везде? Вопросы, вопросы... Мы снова в тупике.

Проблема в том, что любое интеллектуальное объяснение заводит в "никуда" и не отвечает на вопрос по существу, ибо это - всего лишь деятельность обусловленного двойственностью ума, оперирующего понятиями и категориями. Чтобы увидеть как оно все на самом деле, необходимо выйти за его пределы...

----------


## Zom

> Проблема в том, что любое интеллектуальное объяснение заводит в "никуда" и не отвечает на вопрос по существу, ибо это - всего лишь деятельность обусловленного двойственностью ума, оперирующего понятиями и категориями. Чтобы увидеть как оно все на самом деле, необходимо выйти за его пределы...


А я вот в этом не уверен. Интеллектуальные "карты" как раз помогают не сбиться с пути - и эту роль, насколько я понимаю, и играет 3-ий раздел Трипитаки - Абхидхамма. 
Пример здесь такой - можно помотреть схему телевизора и какое-то время посвятить её изучению, то есть изучить вопрос устройства телевизора интеллектуально. А затем вскрыть крышку, увидеть все внутренности и начать с ними работу в соответствии со знанием схемы. 
Можно пойти и другим путём - вскрыть крышку без предварительного изучения схемы - но тогда потребуется постоянный совет мастера-ремонтника - что есть что, что с чем связано, на что нужно обратить внимание чтобы что-то исправить и так далее.

А если нет ни мастера, ни инструкции, то ковыряние в телевизоре "методом тыка" ни к чему хорошему, скорее всего, не приведёт (об этом, кстати [только по отношению к медитации] в один голос твердят все учители).

----------


## Huandi

> Пример здесь такой - можно помотреть схему телевизора и какое-то время посвятить её изучению, то есть изучить вопрос устройства телевизора интеллектуально. А затем вскрыть крышку, увидеть все внутренности и начать с ними работу в соответствии со знанием схемы.


Пример то ничего, вот только позиция все равно странная осталась (такая же, как у оппонента). А после вскрытия крышки будет уже нечто не-интеллектуальное что-ли, принципиально отличное от разумного? Чем еще кроме интеллекта собираетесь что-либо понимать? Каким органом?

----------


## Zom

Есть интеллектуальное понимание - путем построения неких "вымышленных" конструкций и взаимосвязей, а есть прямое видение этих конструкций и взаимосвязей.
В этом и разница.

----------


## Huandi

> Есть интеллектуальное понимание - путем построения неких "вымышленных" конструкций и взаимосвязей, а есть прямое видение этих конструкций и взаимосвязей.
> В этом и разница.


А прямое есть неинтеллектуальное? И конструкции с взаимосвязями, которые прямо познаются, разве имеют некое бытие помимо интеллекта? И чем они "познаются"? Чем могут "связи" быть познаны, кроме интеллекта? Каким местом?

----------


## Zom

> А прямое есть неинтеллектуальное?


Всё так. Прямое означает интуитивное.




> И конструкции с взаимосвязями, которые прямо познаются, разве имеют некое бытие помимо интеллекта?


Какое-то бытие имеют, по крайней мере с т.з. тхеравады, насколько мне известно.




> И чем они "познаются"? Чем могут "связи" быть познаны, кроме интеллекта? Каким местом?


Умом. Интеллект - только лишь один из "инструментов" ума.

----------


## Huandi

> Всё так. Прямое означает интуитивное.





> Интуиция (позднелат. лат. intuitio — созерцание (составные лат. in — в, внутри; лат. tui — мочь, неметь(онеметь), ты, тебе; лат. ti(tum) — после, затем, потом), от лат. intueor — пристально смотрю), способность, мысленно анализируя и рассуждая, моментально принимать правильные решения, минуя промежуточные результаты, что возможно в быстродействии нейронных связей головного мозга и накопленного ранее жизненного опыта в воспитании, наблюдениях и анализе, а в некоторых случаях и генетическая или родовая — наследственная способность. Интуитивное решение может возникнуть как в результате напряженного раздумывания над решением вопроса, так и без него.


И что, что интуитивное?




> Какое-то бытие имеют, по крайней мере с т.з. тхеравады, насколько мне известно.


Да ну? А подробности можно?  :Smilie: 




> Умом. Интеллект - только лишь один из "инструментов" ума.





> Интелле́кт (от лат. intellectus — понимание, познание) — система всех познавательных способностей индивида: ощущения, восприятия, памяти, представления, мышления, воображения. Общая способность к познанию и решению проблем, определяющая успешность любой деятельности и лежащая в основе других способностей


Zom, только не примите за полемический прием. Но я Вам посоветую почаще пользоваться словарями.

(цитаты даны из Википедии)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, только не примите за полемический прием. Но я Вам посоветую почаще пользоваться словарями.
> 
> Интелле́кт (от лат. intellectus — понимание, познание) — система всех познавательных способностей


Спасибо за совет, в некоторых терминах могу действительно путаться или некорректно понимать. Просто обычно книгах и лекциях встречаются выражения "интеллектуальное понимание" и "интуитивное понимание". Потому так и пишу..




> Да ну? А подробности можно?


А.. -) прошу извинить - не заметил слова "помимо".




> И что, что интуитивное?


Воспользовался вашим советом:



> Интуиция [лат. intueri — пристально, внимательно смотреть] — способность сознания непосредственно постигать предмет познания без опосредствующего влияния знаково-символического и доказательно-логического инструментария.


Всвязи с вышесказанным (об "интеллектуальном понимании и интуитивном") я имел в виду под интеллектом как раз "систему знаково-символического и доказательно-логического инструментария", а потому и говорил что помимо интеллекта есть способ прямого познания.

----------


## Huandi

> Всвязи с вышесказанным (об "интеллектуальном понимании и интуитивном") я имел в виду под интеллектом как раз "систему знаково-символического и доказательно-логического инструментария", а потому и говорил что помимо интеллекта есть способ прямого познания.


Попробуйте еще поразмыслить над тем, идет ли речь о способе получения знания, или о его качестве. В случае с интуицией (например, опытный следователь сразу понимает, кто преступник, без рассуждений), речь идет о способе получения знания. Но не о его принципиально ином качестве. Когда знание следователем получено, вне зависимости рассуждением или интуитивной догадкой, оно имеет одинаковую форму - в любом случае "знаково-символическую".

----------


## Dondhup

Непосредственное йогическое восприятие явялется вне концептуальным, Будды воспринимает реальность такой какой она является на самом деле вне концепций символов и т.п.

----------


## Huandi

> Непосредственное йогическое восприятие явялется вне концептуальным, Будды воспринимает реальность такой какой она является на самом деле вне концепций символов и т.п.


В ряде школ реальностью вне концептов вообще мало что признается, а в некоторых и вообще ничего. Что же воспринимает Будда (кроме пустоты)?

----------


## sergey

Zom, нормально вы слово употребили, из БСЭ:



> Интеллект (от лат. intellectus ‒ познание, понимание, рассудок), способность мышления, рационального познания, в отличие от таких, например, душевных способностей, как чувство, воля, интуиция, воображение и т. п.


http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/bse/90748/Интеллект
А на том же сайте в психологическом словаре написано "Существует ряд принципиально различных трактовок интеллекта".
К тому же вы ведь писали не " интеллект", а "интеллектуальное понимание", а это выражение в русском языке, и в буддизме в частности, имеет определенное значение.
А по смыслу написанного вами понятно. Это разница между непосредственным опытным знанием и "информированностью". Непосредственное знание (в буддизме) еще и изменяет человека в плане эмоциональном, личностном.
Простой пример различия.
1) Человек слышал, что в Петергофе  красивый дворец (Большой) и красивый парк и фонтаны. (В наше время ТВ, большинство его наверное видели как минимум по ТВ). Т.е. интеллектуально знает об этом.
2) Человек приехал, сам увидел, походил по парку, посмотрел фонтаны и т.д. Испытал восторг, увидел, как оно есть на самом деле.
Примерно такие же различия бывают и в буддизме.

----------


## Huandi

> Интеллект (от лат. intellectus ‒ познание, понимание, рассудок), способность мышления, рационального познания, в отличие от таких, например, душевных способностей, как чувство, воля, интуиция, воображение и т. п.


Вы хоть заметили, что тут интуиция противопоставлена познанию и пониманию?  :Smilie:  Надо осторожнее относиться к советским энциклопедиям. Почитайте статью дальше, и там как раз окажется, что то, что Вы тут называете интуицией, другие как раз называли интеллектом.




> При этом в противоположность «разуму» (ratio) как низшей познавательной способности (к элементарной абстракции) термин «И.» употреблялся в схоластике для обозначения высшей познавательной способности (сверхчувствительного постижения духовных сущностей).

----------


## Huandi

> Это разница между непосредственным опытным знанием и "информированностью".


Мне непонятно такое разделение, и непонятно откуда оно взялось. Возьмем пример. Некоторому человеку сообщили телеграммой о смерти близкого родственника (легко проследить аналогию с узрением всеобщей бренности и т.п.). Это знание "непосредственное опытное" или "информированность"?

----------


## Кумо

> Мне непонятно такое разделение, и непонятно откуда оно взялось. Возьмем пример. Некоторому человеку сообщили телеграммой о смерти близкого родственника (легко проследить аналогию с узрением всеобщей бренности и т.п.). Это знание "непосредственное опытное" или "информированность"?


Второе?

----------


## Huandi

Кто хочет узнать, откуда торчат ноги деления в некоторых книжках на "интуицию и интеллект", с превознесением первой, стоит обратить внимение на эту статью (для тех, кто верит в БСЭ) Интуитивизм




> Интуитивизм, идеалистическое течение в философии, видящее в интуиции единственно достоверное средство познания. Хотя интуитивистские тенденции присущи многим философам и философским направлениям прошлого, как специфическое течение И. возникает на рубеже 19—20 вв. и представляет собой, в частности, своеобразную реакцию на распространение рассудочного способа мышления в связи с механистическим и позитивистским пониманием научного знания и ограничением опыта исключительно сферой чувственного восприятия.


Следует сказать, что интуитивизм в философском ряду скорее противоположен буддизму, который довольно последовательно эмпиристичен.

----------


## Huandi

> Второе?


А непосредственный опыт это понюхать и потрогать труп, или умереть самому?

----------


## Zom

> Попробуйте еще поразмыслить над тем, идет ли речь о способе получения знания, или о его качестве. В случае с интуицией (например, опытный следователь сразу понимает, кто преступник, без рассуждений), речь идет о способе получения знания. Но не о его принципиально ином качестве. Когда знание следователем получено, вне зависимости рассуждением или интуитивной догадкой, оно имеет одинаковую форму - в любом случае "знаково-символическую".


Ну вообще пример с преступником я думаю не очень удачный. Учители, когда говорят о медитативном созерцании и видении "вещей в уме" посредством сверх-сосредоточения, обычно приводят в пример запах цветка или вкус мёда. Познать каково это можно только "прямым знанием", а не "интеллектуальным". Точно также понимание процессов в уме путем размышлений и чтений книг не может заменить прямого видения этих процессов.

Другой вопрос - может ли "интеллектуальное понимание" внезапным образом привести к "интуитивному прорыву". Сутты утверждают, что может - однако есть очень значимое "но" в виде "клада добродетелей", накопленных в течение множества кальп - если говорить яснее - ум должен быть чист, подготовлен к этому, все факторы ума должны быть идеально сбалансированы. А потому одного  лишь "интеллектуального понимания" недостаточно для "прорыва".

----------


## Dondhup

> В ряде школ реальностью вне концептов вообще мало что признается, а в некоторых и вообще ничего. Что же воспринимает Будда (кроме пустоты)?


Смотря что понимать под пустотой  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Учители, когда говорят о медитативном созерцании и видении "вещей в уме" посредством сверх-сосредоточения, обычно приводят в пример запах цветка или вкус мёда. Познать каково это можно только "прямым знанием", а не "интеллектуальным".


Есть шесть баз познания - пять "материальных" чувств и шестой манас. Прямое видение (йога-пратякша) относится к манасу, он ее орган. Также, как и познание рассуждением в нем же. Один орган "нюхает" в обоих случаях. Поэтому, пример со "вкусом меда" очень странный - нет ведь отдельного органа для такого познания. Йога-пратякшей дается непосредственное знание прямо в ум, в то же самое место, куда оно дается рассуждением. Дхармоттара называет условием йога-пратякши активное удержание в сознании соответсвующего объекта (идеи).

----------


## Zom

> Есть шесть баз познания - пять "материальных" чувств и шестой манас. Прямое видение (йога-пратякша) относится к манасу, он ее орган. Также, как и познание рассуждением в нем же. Один орган "нюхает" в обоих случаях. Поэтому, пример со "вкусом меда" очень странный - нет ведь отдельного органа для такого познания.


Нет. Не странный. За счет обаняния мы сразу улавливаем тот или иной запах и это передается в ум без каких либо "умственных конструкций". Умственные конструкции здесь могут появиться позже - например, может появиться мысль - "фу, какая гадость!"
Это прямое познание.

Точно также и с "интуитивным видением" вещей внутри ума. Все "умственные конструкции" здесь минуются, не используются.

----------


## Huandi

В случае носа и манаса имеются ДВЕ РАЗНЫХ базы восприятия. А вслучае с йога-пратякшей и знанием через рассуждение - одна и та же.

----------


## Zom

> В случае носа и манаса имеются ДВЕ РАЗНЫХ базы восприятия.


Ну и что. Это не важно. 




> Йога-пратякшей дается непосредственное знание прямо в ум, в то же самое место, куда оно дается рассуждением.


Всё так, только вот "рассуждение" никогда не даст правильного видения вещей. Оно может быть "примерно правильным", "где-то правильным" - но в полной мере увидеть "как всё есть на самом деле" можно только прямым познанием и никак больше.

----------


## Huandi

> Это не важно.


Это как раз важно.



> Всё так, только вот "рассуждение" никогда не даст правильного видения вещей. Оно может быть "примерно правильным", "где-то правильным" - но в полной мере увидеть "как всё есть на самом деле" можно только прямым познанием и никак больше.


Вы потеряли нить разговора. Речь шла о том, что знание может быть дано различно, но когда оно дано, его форма уже одинакова - это просто умственное знание. Я же сказал, что надо различать способ получения знания, и собственно форму этого знания.

----------


## Zom

А я с этим и не спорил.

Я лишь говорил про то, что невозможно получить высшие знания (vipassana-nana) исключительно путем простого обдумывания "как там всё устроено в уме".

----------


## Huandi

> Я лишь говорил про то, что невозможно получить высшие знания (vipassana-nana) исключительно путем простого обдумывания "как там всё устроено в уме".


А кто-то говорил, что надо так делать? Есть достаточно точные руководства, что и как, на какие темы надо думать, и даже про что лучше совсем не думать. Йога-пратякша можно считать просто (высшим) качеством знания, полученным через размышление. Когда тема становится полностью ясна, и дана "как на ладони".

----------


## Тацумоку

> Это разница между непосредственным опытным знанием и "информированностью".





> Мне непонятно такое разделение, и непонятно откуда оно взялось.


А вот мне понятно. И взялось оно, думаю, из жизни.



> Возьмем пример. Некоторому человеку сообщили телеграммой о смерти близкого родственника (легко проследить аналогию с узрением всеобщей бренности и т.п.). Это знание "непосредственное опытное" или "информированность"?


А вот пример из моей жизни. Во время срочной службы в армии возвращаюсь как-то из караула, а мне говорят "ротный сказал, чтобы ты зашёл в штаб, у тебя мать умерла." Мне хреново-хреново стало, но где-то в глубине мысль крутится "может шутка дурацкая?"  Прихожу в штаб, дают телеграмму, действительно, не шутка. Стало мне ещё хреновее, уж дальше вроде бы некуда. И всё равно нет-нет, да и промелькнёт мысль "что-то не так, ну не может этого быть!" И только когда в дом вошёл, вот только тогда до меня 
ДОШЛО. И не осталось никаких сомнений, что всё именно так, как оно есть и никак иначе.



> А непосредственный опыт это понюхать и потрогать труп, или умереть самому?


"А непосредственный опыт" означает ощутить, что всё обстоит ИМЕННО ТАК, И НЕ КАК ИНАЧЕ, ВСЕМ СВОИМ СУЩЕСТВОМ,ЧТО НЕТ И НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ НИКАКИХ ВАРИАНТОВ. После чего остаётся только смириться и принять то, что есть, и так, как оно есть. Потому что, нежелание смириться приведёт скорее всего к желанию "умереть самому"(*Huandi*) или сумасшествию. И заметьте, без всякой грёбанной философии, которая и создана, если говорить о Буддизме, ИМХО,чтобы донести хоть что-то из этого НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННОГО ОПЫТА тем, кто сам его не имеет, пока  "петух жаренный не клюнул". 
P.S. И, кстати, чтобы получить свой опыт мне даже не пришлось "понюхать и потрогать труп"(*Huandi*), поскольку пока из тайги до дома добрался, прошло больше трёх суток, и на похороны не успел.
P.P.S. Прошу прощения у дам за мой француский, а у любителей философских изысканий за грубый неинтеллектуальный пост. )))
Успехов.

----------


## Huandi

> ДОШЛО. И не осталось никаких сомнений, что всё именно так, как оно есть и никак иначе.


Без всякой мистики, просто дошло. Стало полностью ясно, что это на самом деле. Вот я про такое же понимание дхармических истин и говорю - их прямое понимание не требует никакой мистики.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Без всякой мистики, просто дошло. Стало полностью ясно, что это на самом деле. Вот я про такое же понимание дхармических истин и говорю - их прямое понимание не требует никакой мистики.


"Поздно извиняться!" (с) ( Benny Hill )  )))
Ещё раз желаю всем успехов.

----------


## Huandi

> "Поздно извиняться!" (с) ( Benny Hill ) )))


Это про что?

----------


## Тацумоку

> Это про что?


Это у меня юмор такой. Не обращайте внимания. )))

----------


## sergey

<to Huandi>:



> Интеллект (от лат. intellectus ‒ познание, понимание, рассудок), способность мышления, рационального познания, в отличие от таких, например, душевных способностей, как чувство, воля, интуиция, воображение и т. п.





> Вы хоть заметили, что тут интуиция противопоставлена познанию и пониманию?  Надо осторожнее относиться к советским энциклопедиям.


Нет, не противопоставлена. _Познание, понимание_ - это значения латинского слова, от которого произошло русское _интеллект_. В русском языке слова _понимание_ и _интеллект_ имеют разные значения. Можно сказать "мое понимание этого вопроса после беседы улучшилось", но заменить _понимание_ в этой фразе на _интеллект_ нельзя. Здесь отличается (отличается - это не всегда противопоставляется) _способность мышления, рационального познания_ от интуиции, воображения и др.




> Почитайте статью дальше, и там как раз окажется, что то, что Вы тут называете интуицией, другие как раз называли интеллектом.


Huandi, прежде чем предлагать статью на форум, я ее прочитал сам. Если вы её прочитали, то наверное заметили, что в ней написано, что разные философы употребляли это слово в разных смыслах. Кто-то - как высшую познавательную способность (про что пишете вы), а у Канта и других - наоборот. 
Что существенно, как бы ни употребляли это слово те или иные философы,  в статье пишут, что в русском языке слово _интеллект_ не является синонимом слова _ум_ (как способность познания), а означает одну из умственных способностей. (P.S. по крайней мере в языке такое значение этого слова есть)  В таком значении, как я понял, это слово и употребил Zom. 

Более узко по существу, т.е. про выражение _интеллектуальное понимание_, я уже написал.</to Huandi>

Кстати говоря, в тхераваде есть три понятия: 
париятти, патипатти, пативедха (pariyatti, patipatti, pativedha), которые означают приблизительно: изучение Учения (еще и само Учение), его практику и постижение.

----------


## Huandi

По существу все просто - говорить про то, что интеллектуальное понимание Дхаммы есть нечто неполноценное, и этому следует протиповоставлять некое "неинтеллектуальное понимание", не находит никаких основнаий в учении Будды. Как минимум, инттеллектуальное понимание (пусть в узком смысле слова), является прямым основанием для бхавана (практики). А также, "понять нечто на практике" не означает "понять не-интеллектуально", такого смысла нет. Дело же не в значении слова "интеллект" (не об этом же спор), а в частой пропаганде среди буддистов мизологии и борьбы с "интелллектуальным пониманием" (принижением его).

----------


## Fritz

> Интеллект (от лат. intellectus ‒ познание, понимание, рассудок), способность мышления, рационального познания, в отличие от таких, например, душевных способностей, как чувство, воля, интуиция, воображение и т. п.


Очень правильное ведь определение. Интеллектус - и есть та самая практика, а вот "душевные способности" - материал.

----------


## Ersh

Все дело в том, что загнать иного буддиста в медитационный зал гораздо сложнее, чем дать ему прочесть книжку. Это первое.
Второе - без практики все знания оказываются абсолютно мертвым грузом.

----------


## sergey

Что касается слова _интуиция_, оно действительно многозначное, в буддизме есть другие (свои) слова и выражения. Здесь его употребили (Zom), вот оно и пошло в ветке.



> По существу все просто - говорить про то, что интеллектуальное понимание Дхаммы есть нечто неполноценное, и этому следует протиповоставлять некое "неинтеллектуальное понимание", не находит никаких основнаий в учении Будды. Как минимум, инттеллектуальное понимание (пусть в узком смысле слова), является прямым основанием для бхавана (практики). А также, "понять нечто на практике" не означает "понять не-интеллектуально", такого смысла нет. Дело же не в значении слова "интеллект" (не об этом же спор), а в частой пропаганде среди буддистов мизологии и борьбы с "интелллектуальным пониманием" (принижением его).


Когда говорят об интеллектуальном понимании, по-моему речь идет не о наличии, а об отсутствии. Не о том, что понимание с помощью чего-то, а о том, что отсутствует глубокое понимание. Понятно, что термин не буддийский, а общеупотребительный и смысл в него можно вкладывать разный, поэтому и оценивать по-разному. Я бы отнес к интеллектуальному пониманию например такое понимание, когда человек не знает, не понимает, о чем идет речь, но знает, как понятия и суждения складываются друг с другом. Т.е. идет речь о чем-то, человек не видел того, о чем идет речь, но благодаря способности логического мышления, понимает, когда одно высказывание противоречит другому, как из одного вытекает другое и т.п.
Прямое знание - это когда человек ознакамливается с тем, о чем идет речь.
И как раз в учении Будды основания такого различения есть, причем я привел одно из них как раз в предыдущем своем сообщении. Есть различение париятти-патипатти-пативедха. Первое, когда человек изучает писание, второе - когда практикует его, третье - когда достиг и постиг. Первое можно соотнести с выражением "интеллектуально знание", человек познакомился с учением и знает, что говорится по такому-то поводу. Но обретение Знания (ання, a&#241;&#241;ā) - это третье, пативедха.
Что касается мизологии, да есть разные крайности. Есть классическая сутта, где Маха Чунда говорит о спорах многоученых монахов и пребывающих в джханах, что нужно не спорить, а хвалить друг друга, т.к. есть ценность в том и другом.

Мне например понятен такой пример к теме. В патичча самуппаде говорится, что при условии контакта возникает чувство (приятного, болезненного или не-того-не-второго). Можно дальше рассуждать на эту тему, анализировать и.т.п. А можно самому непосредственно рассмотреть и "увидеть", познать, как же именно возникают при условии контакта чувства и как они прекращаются. Тогда это будет знание не с чужих слов, а своё, т.е. непосредственное знание. И анализ будет не чужих слов, а своего опыта.

P.S. Прочитал старые сообщения в этой теме, в принципе об этом уже писали, несколько по другому (пример с телевизором).


Что касается умирания (о чем была тема), то напомню по этому поводу, что Будда говорил о пяти темах, о которых стоит часто вспоминать, среди которых "я подвержен(а) закону смерти, смерти не избежать".

----------


## Huandi

> Первое, когда человек изучает писание, второе - когда практикует его, третье - когда достиг и постиг. 
> 
> Первое можно соотнести с выражением "интеллектуально знание"


Обычно, первое это просто заучивание текста, без всякого понимания. По крайней мере, именно критика подобного действительно попадается в текстах - когда имеется заучивание наизусть без понимания смысла. 

А "практика" - бхавана - это скорее поддержка полученного от даршаны, а не реализация "интеллектуального понимания". В значении "бхавана" вообще нет значения "практика" в том смысле, как это слово используют у нас.




> А можно самому непосредственно рассмотреть и "увидеть", познать,


Только это (увидеть) будет даршана - "теория", как переводят обычно. А не бхавана - "практика". Совершенно неоправданный перевод для этих термином. Я это уже несколько раз сказал.

----------


## sergey

> Обычно, первое это просто заучивание текста, без всякого понимания. По крайней мере, именно критика подобного действительно попадается в текстах - когда имеется заучивание наизусть без понимания смысла.


Обосновывайте, Huandi, подтвердите свои слова цитатой (цитатами), где критика именно такая.
Я знаю другую критику: сутта "Пребывающий в Дхамме" (Дхамма-вихарин)
В ней Будда перечисляет различные виды, как может себя вести монах:
- он заучивает учения и пренебрегает уединением, не посвящает себя внутреннему покою ума
-обучает заученному так учению, ...
-декламирует учение, ...
- (NB) думает, раздумывает об Учении, рассуждает о нем. Проводит день в обдумывании (видимо такка или витакка, оригинала не нашел) Дхаммы. Он пренебрегает уединением, не посвящает себя внутреннему покою ума.
Обо всех них Будда говорит, что они пребывают вне Дхаммы.
Тот же, кто изучает Дхамму, но не проводит весь день в изучении Дхаммы, не пренебрегает уединением, посвящает себя внутреннему покою ума - тот пребывает в Дхамме.
Первая джхана обычно объясняется как раз в понятиях уединения (вивека). Как видите, критика - не только заучивания, но и размышлений, если пренебрегают уединением и практикой покоя ума.
Но дело не в критике, а в том, что различается "теоретическое" знание и постижение, об этом собственно здесь шла речь.




> А "практика" - бхавана - это скорее поддержка полученного от даршаны, а не реализация "интеллектуального понимания".


На основании чего вы так решили?
В тхераваде слово _дассана_ означает "вИдение", от глагола _дассати_ - _видеть_ (который, как и в русском имеет значение и _знать, понимать_)и обычно встречается в паре ньяна-дассана (знание-вИдение), например _ятхабхута ньяна-дассана_. Что вы подразумеваете под даршаной?
А и нет "реализации "интеллектуального понимания"", точнее - я бы так не сказал. Происходит познание, в котором изученное учение служит как направляющий ориентир. Благодаря познанию, возникает знание, как это всегда и бывает. Читаем в Сатипаттхана сутте повторяющиеся из раздела в раздел  "pajanati" - "познает".




> В значении "бхавана" вообще нет значения "практика" в том смысле, как это слово используют у нас.


На основании чего вы так решили? Традиционное значение бхавана (читта-бхавана) именно культивирование ума в медитации (само слово медитация не очень м.б. точное). Вот пожалуйста статья из словаря палийских терминов
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/b_f/bhaavanaa.htm



> *bhāvanā* - 'mental development' (lit. 'calling into existence, producing') is what in English is generally but rather vaguely called 'meditation'. - 
> "развитие ума" (букв. вызывание к существованию, порождение) - то, что на английский обычно переводят несколько неясным термином медитация


где это понятие разъясняется, там выделяют саматха-бхавану и випассана-бхавану, т.е. освоение покоя и проницательности ума.

----------

Tiop (10.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Обосновывайте, Huandi, подтвердите свои слова цитатой (цитатами), где критика именно такая.


Это неоднократно мне встречалось, но каталога прочитанных за много лет текстов, и что где в них встретилось между делом, я не веду. Поэтому, процитировать сложно. Это были тексты вторичного характера, не палийские сутты.  Там упрекают монахов, которые заучивают текст, но не понимают его смысла, и поэтому не получают от него пользы. Не вижу в этом ничего спорного и странного, чтобы в это не верить без цитаты.




> Но дело не в критике, а в том, что различается "теоретическое" знание и постижение, об этом собственно здесь шла речь.


Этого различия в процитированной сутте как раз и не наблюдается. Вы полагаете, что монах начитавшись идет потом воплощать полученное теоретическое знание "на практике", успокаивая ум, так? Я же полагаю, что "успокоение ума" это один из необходимых факторов, а не практика реализации теории. Улавливаете разницу?

Вы, кстати, дали очень интересную ссылку, из которой ясно лишь, где на вашем компьютере этот текст сохранен  :Smilie: .




> В тхераваде слово дассана означает "вИдение", от глагола дассати - видеть (который, как и в русском имеет значение и знать, понимать)и обычно встречается в паре ньяна-дассана (знание-вИдение), например ятхабхута ньяна-дассана. Что вы подразумеваете под даршаной?


Видение , знание Четырех Благородных Истин. _Благодаря_ изучению. Даршана это результат, а не изучение некоей "теории". Как "изучение" значение тоже может быть, но оно скорее переносное. 

В принципе, по аналогии с даршанами брахманскими (школами), можно понимать и как синоним Буддха-Дхармы.

А вы, как я понял, относите "увидеть и познать" к бхавана, а не даршана\дассана? 




> А можно самому непосредственно рассмотреть и "увидеть", познать, как же именно возникают при условии контакта чувства и как они прекращаются. Тогда это будет знание не с чужих слов, а своё, т.е. непосредственное знание. И анализ будет не чужих слов, а своего опыта.

----------


## sergey

> Этого различия в процитированной сутте как раз и не наблюдается.


А вы что же, не прочитали, в качестве какого аргумента я привел эту сутту? Я же написал об этом перед суттой и сформулировал после нее: "Как видите, критика - не только заучивания, но и размышлений, если пренебрегают уединением и практикой покоя ума."
Но деление на париятти, патипатти и пативедха - это не критика, а деление аспектов пути. Поэтому я и написал вам: "Но дело не в критике, а в том, что различается "теоретическое" знание и постижение, об этом собственно здесь шла речь." Поясняю - речь шла в этом треде. Есть кстати еще деления мудростей: сутамая пання, чинтамая пання, бхаванамая пання - мудрость, рожденная слушанием, рожденная размышлением и рожденная медитативной практикой.




> Вы полагаете, что монах начитавшись идет потом воплощать полученное теоретическое знание "на практике", успокаивая ум, так? Я же полагаю, что "успокоение ума" это один из необходимых факторов, а не практика реализации теории. 
> ...
> А вы, как я понял, относите "увидеть и познать" к бхавана, а не даршана\дассана?


Что-то вы придумываете какие-то невнятные мнения мне. Даже не буду комментировать.
--------


По-моему здесь уже было достаточно написано.

Предложение к вам, Huandi: эта тема - про смерть в Тхераваде. Вы (не в первый раз) вошли в эту тему на подфоруме Тхеравады и завели спор не по теме, сейчас - об "интеллектуальном понимании". Может быть вы подобные дискуссии будете заводить в каком-нибудь форуме общего назначения, например Общем форуме?

----------

Tiop (10.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Предложение к вам, Huandi: эта тема - про смерть в Тхераваде. Вы (не в первый раз) вошли в эту тему на подфоруме Тхеравады и завели спор не по теме, сейчас - об "интеллектуальном понимании". Может быть вы подобные дискуссии будете заводить в каком-нибудь форуме общего назначения, например Общем форуме?


Собственно, диспут продолжаете вы, отвечая на сообщения с двухнедельными паузами (мне приходится даже вспоминать весь контекст, что тут было). Если вам не нравится, зачем продожаете? У меня ощущение, что вам совершенно неинтересна тема, и вы лишь пытаетесь в чем-то оправдаться (как будто кто-то в чем-то обвиняет).  Хорошо, я могу не продолжать - не буду отвечать про пання и т.п. (хотя сказать есть много чего). Спасибо за то, что потратили свое драгоценное время.

Напоследок, небольшая цитата из Nettiprakarana, перевод BHIKKHU NANAMOLI:

46. Herein, inquiry, interest, estimating, scrutiny, is understanding
consisting in what is heard (see D. iii, 219). Suchlike inquiry,
estimating, scrutiny, mental looking-over, with what has been heard
as the support, is understanding consisting in cogitation. Knowledge 
that, in one associating his attention with these two kinds of
understanding, arises on the plane of seeing or on the plane of
*keeping-in-being*,1 is understanding consisting in keeping-in-being.
[Now] understanding consisting in what is heard [arises] from
another's utterance. Understanding consisting in cogitation [arises]
from reasoned attention  moulded  for oneself. Understanding
consisting in keeping-in-being is knowledge that arises by means of
another's utterance and by means of reasoned attention moulded for
oneself4 (cf. Pe 233).


'Seeing' (dassana) as a technical term means the 1st path, at which
moment nibbana is first 'seen'. 'Keeping in being' (bhāvanā - caus. subst.
fm. \/bhu to be) is the corresponding technical term for the remaining three
paths, which 'keep that vision of nibbdna in being' by repeating it. This
latter word has thus an important ontological significance.

----------


## Топпер

Раз пошло выяснение за кем последнее слово в споре, тему  пока закрываю.

----------

